

Timelessness - DaniFong
http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/09/13/timelessness/

======
_bn
Dani,

I really enjoy your essays, you've got a very interesting blog. Keep up the
good work. Hope all is well at LightSail.

~~~
DaniFong
Thanks for your encouragement :-)

------
rodburch
i'm impressed by your brevity. a lost art for sure.

real-time control is one place where science is beautiful and fun.

~~~
DaniFong
A topic you know something about?

~~~
rodburch
just enough to appreciate it. i didn't have the math skills to be a controls
engineer, but i did design electromagnetic devices for a while, and totally
envied the controls people who got to tie all the pieces together -
electrical, electronic, mechanical, etc.

my favorite example is the video of the apollo lunar module making adjustments
as it approached the command module.

